
An open letter to developers (from the annoying dude in charge of marketing) - cllaudiu
https://blog.innertrends.com/an-open-letter-to-developers-from-the-annoying-dude-in-charge-of-marketing/462
======
tomw1808
Interesting article. I see some parallels to companies I know. And without
being on either side - the marketers or developers - I always see one problem
with justifying "growth" for everything good developers stand:

I hope you will not get lost in your (often personal) short-term growth
targets and forget the mission&vision of the company.

~~~
cllaudiu
Thank you for pointing that out. Indeed, it's easy to take the growth battle
as a personal one and forget about the mission and vision of the company.

It's a tricky one. How would you suggest to fix this. Short victories are
sometimes very important but the ultimate goal is the fulfillment of the
vision/mission.

